# 2007 Altima Aux Input



## gigantor (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, I just got my new 2007 Altima. The standard stereo has an AUX input which I thought was great because I don't go anywhere without my iPod and I hate the FM Transmitters. Well, I plugged it in but I noticed there appears to be some bleed through from the radio. Anyone else having this problem or should I just take it back to the dealer for them to fix? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i think you're the only one here with an 07. LOL bringgg it right back!! dude.. first of many visits.. first year production car... big NO NO...


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Shouldn't this be in the (nonexistent) L32 forum? Mods, time to update the site!


----------



## Stephan12345 (Dec 23, 2006)

gigantor said:


> OK, I just got my new 2007 Altima. The standard stereo has an AUX input which I thought was great because I don't go anywhere without my iPod and I hate the FM Transmitters. Well, I plugged it in but I noticed there appears to be some bleed through from the radio. Anyone else having this problem or should I just take it back to the dealer for them to fix? Thanks in advance.


The radio bleeds through? What does that mean? The first time I plugged into mine the vocals were distorted. I found I didn't push the jack all the way in. It was a hard click the first time I put it in correctly. But now it slides in smooth.


----------



## dhwang (Jan 16, 2007)

this problems means several things.

1. the connection isnt grounded and the radio aux input needs to be checked by a dealer.
2. the wire youre using isnt well insulated and is picking up radio frequencies.
3. your ipod is broken.

solutions:

1. buy and try a new chord from radio shack. make sure it's a stereo 1/8" to 1/8" chord.
2. if the new chord still picks up other RF, then try a different mp3/cd player to hook up.
3. if all else fails, the new car is new and under warranty, take it to the dealer.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

No man any aux ouput/input just sucks. Before Pioneer came out with a specific model type adapter for iPods I plugged mine in using an aux output. To have the best sound quality it pretty much has to be plugged into the port of the iPod, the bottom portion where you charge it and put your songs in. If that is how it is plugged into your vehicle and still has a shitty sound, bring it back to the dealer.


----------



## dhwang (Jan 16, 2007)

nismo3.5 said:


> No man any aux ouput/input just sucks. Before Pioneer came out with a specific model type adapter for iPods I plugged mine in using an aux output. To have the best sound quality it pretty much has to be plugged into the port of the iPod, the bottom portion where you charge it and put your songs in. If that is how it is plugged into your vehicle and still has a shitty sound, bring it back to the dealer.


were talking about two different things. hes asking about RF bleed, which i answered. You're talking about sound quality. Of course the port is better. The Digital signal from an ipod has more fidelity than an analog output, but he's asking about radio bleed.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

dhwang said:


> were talking about two different things. hes asking about RF bleed, which i answered. You're talking about sound quality. Of course the port is better. The Digital signal from an ipod has more fidelity than an analog output, but he's asking about radio bleed.


first off, I was talking to the guy who posted the thread not you...if you thought I was saying you were wrong I would've quoted you so don't get all butt-hurt about it. I'm just letting him know that if the "sound quality" also sucks, that he's not alone. And if you think that sound quality and RF's are of a totally different topic....that is what forums are for..to put your input on related ideas...and I think they are somewhat related. You do know what you're talking about though!


----------

